# Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel | 2019 VW Arteon R-Line | VW Enthusiast Fleet



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel | 2019 VW Arteon R-Line | VW Enthusiast Fleet *






The 2019 VW Arteon R-Line, a one-off project car between Vossen and VW for the 2018 Enthusiast Show circuit, features a stand-out florescent highlighter yellow wrap, H&R coilovers and our all-new Hybrid Forged HF-2 wheel in standard Brushed Gloss Black finish.

More information on the fleet and the events where it will be on display at the following link:
https://media.vw.com/releases/1029 

The Vossen HF-2 is available in 19-24" diameters and up to 12" widths, starting at $499 per wheel.

2019 VW Arteon R-Line
Brushed Gloss Black
20x9.5 Front (Deep)
20x9.5 Rear (Deep)


MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

Full VW Gallery is here.










































*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel in Standard Finishes Below*

Available in 19, 20, 21, 22" diameters and a *new 24" size* with various widths available starting at $499 per wheel. The Hybrid Forged HF-2 is also now available in 2 standard colors and 9 optional solid finishes!


















































































http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

*Contact us at 305-463-778 | Email- [email protected] *
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

